# PayPal problems proliferate



## fbb1964 (16/11/20)

Posted 16th November 2020 by Dave Cross





Vape companies have experienced issues with PayPal in the past, not least a problem that funds in accounts would be frozen for a considerable length of time – causing serious concerns for businesses impacted by COVID-19 restrictions. Now an increasing number of reports are cropping up of companies across Europe and beyond being blocked from using PayPal.
Recently, eliquid company Supergood reported how its account had been frozen for up to 180 days. “_Cash is king and holding any small business’ cash is detrimental to their ability to run. They do not want to facilitate the sale of any vape related products. They feel there is not enough scientific evidence to ensure the products are safe. The science is there for all to see_,” they told Vapouround.

It’s being reported in France, “_PayPal has decided that the sale of products related to electronic cigarettes was no longer ethical for the company_”, and that it is now closing accounts “_without notice and definitely_”.

NicoVIP had their account closed and were told the funds would be kept for six months to ensure that any future customer refund claim to PayPal could be met in full. Breakingvap also said that it’s account had been locked.

FastTech in China is also informing customers that it will no longer be using PayPal for orders. It writes: “_We're very sorry to inform you that PayPal officially revised the Acceptable Use Policy regarding e-cigarette related products, transactions involving most of the e-cigarette products will be prohibited from now. Other payment methods such as cryptocurrencies and gift cards are not affected. Non-e-cigarette products on our website are also not affected._

_“PayPal claims that e-cigarettes belong to activities requiring approval. But the fact is there is no way we can get the pre-approval after confirming with PayPal._

_"We are currently connecting with new credit card payment processors and will try to get them online asap. At the same time, we will keep communicating with PayPal at all times. Once there are any further updates of this policy, we will make an announcement_.

“_We apologize for any inconvenience that this change may cause and thank you all for your understanding and continued support. Please do not hesitate to contact our customer service if you have any questions, as we will be very happy to assist you with anything you need_.”

Meanwhile Planet of the Vapes forum users have begun to list off all of their favourite vendors who, one by one, are having the ability to use the PayPal payment system removed.

While customers who have credit cards will be afforded online payment protection, many are voicing concern that they are now being asked to make a bank transfer when buying goods. Such a system leaves customers in a vulnerable position should something go wrong with a device or the eliquid not meet their requirements.

Planet of the Vapes contacted PayPal for comment but it has not responded to our list of questions.

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2020-11-16_paypal-problems-proliferate.html

Reactions: Informative 6


----------

